# BCS: spasavanje/spašavanje



## Orlin

Međutim, spašavati/spasavati su dubleti u hrvatskom. Kako je u bosanskom i srpskom?


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Međutim, spašavati/spasavati su dubleti u hrvatskom. Kako je u bosanskom i srpskom?



Po Stevanoviću u srpskom je pravilno samo: spasti - spasavati - spasen. Spašavati, spasiti, spašen su česte greške.


----------



## DenisBiH

[...] To me, _spašavanje _sounds more natural, but I'll check what the dictionaries say later.


----------



## Orlin

yael* said:


> Po Stevanoviću u srpskom je pravilno samo: spasti - spasavati - spasen. Spašavati, spasiti, spašen su česte greške.


A kako konjugira ovo _spasti_?


DenisBiH said:


> I think the part about _spašavanje_/_spasavanje _should go into a separate thread.


TNP se vratio na forum i on će odlučiti. Nadam se da će mu izbor biti odvajanje umesto brisanja.


----------



## yael*

Denis je u pravu. Ne znam kako da "splittujem" topik, nadam se da će moderator to da uradi.
Glagol spasti se konjug*uje*:
spasem
spaseš
spase
spasemo
spasete
spasu


----------



## VelikiMag

yael* said:


> Po Stevanoviću u srpskom je pravilno samo: spasti - spasavati - spasen. Spašavati, spasiti, spašen su česte greške.


Ja govorim _spasiti _od kad znam za sebe. I tek sam nedavno kroz neke prevode filmova uočio da se u Srbiji preferira _spasti_, iako znam dosta ljudi koji bi rekli kao i ja. Meni lično taj oblik nije ni malo blizak.


----------



## yael*

[...] za VelikogMaga - kod nas se kaže _spasti (_dugo A, naravno... nisam sigurna, ali mislim dugosilazno_)_, pre nego _spasiti_. Ali se kaže spašavati pre nego spasavati. Radni glagolski pridev je _spasao,_ a trpni _spasen._


----------



## Милан

U srpskom se, po Pravopisu srpskoga jezika Matice srpske iz 2010, koriste sledeći glagoli:
spasti, spasavati [ne spašavati], spasiti [bolje spasti]. Tako stoji u pravopisu. Glagolske imenice su spasenje [bolje nego spašenje] i spasavanje [ne spašavanje].


----------



## thegreathoo

Ja koristim spasiti I spašavati, a nikad spasavati.  A pošto je to tako, onda je spasavati pogrešno.


----------



## Daniel.N

To su dva glagola, jedan je nesvršen, drugi svršen; u teoriji:

u HR: _spašavati_ - _spasiti_ (i od ovog drugog _spašen_)
u SR: _spasavati_ - _spasti _(i od toga valjda _spasen_?) 

U praksi se to naravno miješa.


----------



## Saimdusan

_Spasavati_ je po pravopisu jedini pravilni oblik, ali to se u govornom jeziku ne poštuje_. _Puno ljudi kaže _spašavati_, bez obzira na mišljenje purista.


----------



## thegreathoo

Saimdusan said:


> _Spasavati_ je po pravopisu jedini pravilni oblik,



Ne mislim da je to tačno.  To je neko odlučio, neko ko nema osjećaj za naš jezik, ali pogrešno.

Oglas, oglasiti, (oglasiavati), oglašavati, a ne oglasavati.
Rana, raniti, (raniavati), ranjavati, a ne ranavati.
Poraz, poraziti, (poraziavati), poražavati, a ne porazavati.

Takodje, spašavati a ne spasavati.


----------



## Saimdusan

Kad sam bio u letnjoj školi srpskog jezika u Novom Sadu objasnili su mi profesori da ima neke etimološke razlike između glagola _spasavati_/_spašavati _i glagola tipa _oglašavati_. Glagol _spašavati _je, dakle, nastao analogijom prema tim drugim glagolima koje si spomenuo.

Ali eto, po meni je i _spašavati_ pravilan oblik jer svi tako govore, nisam ja purista. Rekli su nam na onom kursu da ne treba da kažemo _ja ću da idem_ (označavajući budućnost), _trebao sam to_, _euro_, a po meni je sve to potpuno okej.

Na ovom forumu kažu da je _spašavati_ kroatizam, dok _spasavati_ ima prednost u srspkom književnom jeziku, kao što je Daniel.N gore naveo:
http://www.vokabular.org/forum/index.php?topic=184.5;wap2


----------



## Милан

Saimdusan said:


> Kad sam bio u letnjoj školi srpskog jezika u Novom Sadu objasnili su mi profesori da ima neke etimološke razlike između glagola _spasavati_/_spašavati _i glagola tipa _oglašavati_. Glagol _spašavati _je, dakle, nastao analogijom prema tim drugim glagolima koje si spomenuo.
> 
> Ali eto, po meni je i _spašavati_ pravilan oblik* jer svi tako govore, nisam ja purista*. Rekli su nam na onom kursu da ne treba da kažemo _ja ću da idem_ (označavajući budućnost), _trebao sam to_, _euro_, a po meni je sve to potpuno okej.
> 
> Na ovom forumu kažu da je _spašavati_ kroatizam, dok _spasavati_ ima prednost u srspkom književnom jeziku, kao što je Daniel.N gore naveo:
> http://www.vokabular.org/forum/index.php?topic=184.5;wap2



Nemoj ovo, molim te. Svi govore i *svo *vreme iako reč *svo* ne postoji u srpskom jeziku uopšte. Većina ljudi u mojoj okolini ne izgovara h u hleb, hladno. To ne znači da su leb i ladno ispravni oblici. Takođe, mnogo ljudi sažima vokale i govori reko, ko, piso. Govore i _ja ću dumrem_ [baš ovako dumrem, didem, duzmem]. Govore i _sumlja_. Govore i još mnogo reči koje nikad neće biti ispravne, iako ih vi sto puta ponovili...

Dobro su te učili u toj školi, nemoj sad prihvatati pogrešne oblike.


----------



## Saimdusan

Pa kako možeš da kažeš da _svo _"ne postoji" u srpskom jeziku kad svi tako govore? Ne postoji u književnom jeziku, ali to nije jedini varijetet srpskog jezika; svi (živi, prirodni) jezici imaju više dialekata, narečja, registara i govora, to je potpuno normalno. Standardni jezik je zapravo veštački i utemeljen na jednom ili na više dijalekata (u našem slučaju je temelj književnog jezika istočnohercegovački govor novoštokavskog narečja, ali mogao bi i da bude neki drugi govor, to je bila čista politička odluka). Jezik ne pripada isključivo tebi (niti drugim puristima), nego celom srpskom narodu, pa baš i nemaš pravo da kažeš drugima kako treba da govore.

Jezik se stalno menja, ni ti ni ja ne možemo to da sprečimo, jedino se ne menjaju mrtvi jezici (a barem ja ne bih hteo da srpski jezik izumre!). Pa dobro ljudi kažu _rek'o_, u čemu je problem? Sam oblik _rekao_ je nastao iz izvornog _rekel_, zašto sad treba da kažemo _rekao _a ne _rekel_?

_'leb_ i _'ladno_ jesu pravilni oblici, Vojvođani i Srbijanci su tako govorili pre nego što je uvezen standardni jezik. Oblici _h_leb i _h_ladno ne pripadaju celom jezičkom području. A zašto ti toliko smeta gubitak aspiracije u rečima _hleb _i _hladno_, kad sigurno kažeš _lako_ a ne _lahko_?

Možeš da govoriš kao da si iz neke knjige ako hoćeš, ali ja ću da držim do svog jezika - živog, raznolikog i haotičnog.


----------



## Милан

Ne smeta meni ništa, i sam ne izgovaram H u mnogim rečima, ali ja znam da ga tu ima i da ću ga pisati. Takođe, sažimam vokale. Da, svo ne postoji u standardom jeziku već u razgovornom, ali zasigurno ta reč neće uleteti u standard samo zato što je mnogo ljudi koristi. I kad kažem ispravno mislim na standardni jezik.  Kako je istočnohercegovački govor temelj bila 'čista politička odluka'? Možeš li to objasniti?


----------



## thegreathoo

Istočnohercegovački je standard jer ljudi najpravilnije govore.

I nije sve vreme, kao što nije ove vreme, cele vreme niti čitave vreme, nego svo, ovo, cijelo, čitavo vrijeme.


----------



## korisnik

thegreathoo said:


> Istočnohercegovački je standard jer ljudi najpravilnije govore.



To je cirkularna definicija.


----------



## Милан

thegreathoo said:


> Istočnohercegovački je standard jer ljudi najpravilnije govore.
> 
> I nije sve vreme, kao što nije ove vreme, cele vreme niti čitave vreme, nego svo, ovo, cijelo, čitavo vrijeme.



Svo vr[ij]eme u srpskom standardu nije pravilno, niti prihvaćeno. Pravilno je sve vr[ij]eme, c[ij]elo vr[ij]eme i čitavo.


----------



## Saimdusan

Милан said:


> Da, svo ne postoji u standardom jeziku već u razgovornom, ali zasigurno ta reč neće uleteti u standard samo zato što je mnogo ljudi koristi.



Pa šta da ti kažem, u pravu si. Ne znam kako će se menjati srpski jezički standard u narednim vekovima, niko to ne zna. Možda će prihvatiti više oblika iz sadašnjeg razvogornog jezika, možda i neće. Već je prihvatio ekavicu, možda će kasnije prihvatiti (odnosno, možda će da prihvati ) i dakanje, ko može to predvideti?

Neki su jezički standardi konzervativniji (npr. arapski, tamilski, odnosno starocrkvenoslovenski dok je bio u upotrebi), neki su pod većim uticajem razgovornog jezika.



Милан said:


> I kad kažem ispravno mislim na standardni jezik.



Zato i kažem Orlinu da ima više oblika, kako znaš da li on želi da govori 100% čisti standard ili ga razgovorni jezik više zanima? Svrha ovog foruma je upravo to, didaktika.



Милан said:


> Kako je istočnohercegovački govor temelj bila 'čista politička odluka'? Možeš li to objasniti?



Kakva je onda bila odluka, lingvistička?



thegreathoo said:


> Istočnohercegovački je standard jer ljudi najpravilnije govore.
> .



A kako to znaš? Po kom si kriterijumu došao do tog zaključka? Potpuno se slažem s korisnikom, to je cirkularna definicija.


----------



## Милан

Saimdusan said:


> Kakva je onda bila odluka, lingvistička?


Vukova, da se Vuk rodio na torlačkom prostoru sad bismo mi tako i govorili, u standardnom jeziku.


----------



## Saimdusan

Ja bih to smatrao politikom ("politika" je širiji pojam nego što većina ljudi misli), ali eto najvažnije je da nije bila lingvistička odluka (to nije ni moguće, svi govori su strukturno jednaki), u tome se slažemo.


----------



## ilocas2

Ja sam mislio da taj dijalekt je bio izabran zbog položaja, jer je najviše u sredini celog prostora. Takođe zauzima najveću površinu.


----------



## Милан

ilocas2 said:


> Ja sam mislio da taj dijalekt je bio izabran zbog položaja, jer je najviše u sredini celog prostora. Takođe zauzima najveću površinu.


Najveću površinu ukupno - da, ali u Srbiji zauzima najmanji deo od svih država u kojima je on temelj standardnog jezika.


----------



## thegreathoo

korisnik said:


> To je cirkularna definicija.


Stani, ja sam dao razlog a ne definiciju.  A što se kružne logike tiče, nema veće od standardnog jezika. 



Милан said:


> Vukova, da se Vuk rodio na torlačkom prostoru sad bismo mi tako i govorili, u standardnom jeziku.


Nemoj molim te!  Da sutra Dalmacija ili jugoistočna Srbija postanu države, standard bi bili čakavica i kosovsko-resavsko narječje.  Standardni jezik i službeni jezik su braća blizanci, u službi politike.



ilocas2 said:


> Ja sam mislio da taj dijalekt je bio izabran zbog položaja, jer je najviše u sredini celog prostora. Takođe zauzima najveću površinu.


Naravno, i zbog toga je najčistiji.


----------



## Saimdusan

Милан said:


> Najveću površinu ukupno - da, ali u Srbiji zauzima najmanji deo od svih država u kojima je on temelj standardnog jezika.
> View attachment 15970



Vuk je smatrao sve Štokavce Srbima, pa je istočna Hercegovina valjda po njemu bila sredina Srbije kao etnolingvističkog pojma.



thegreathoo said:


> Naravno, i zbog toga je najčistiji.



U kom smislu? Šta to uopšte znači? Kako se ta "čistoća" meri?


----------



## thegreathoo

Saimdusan said:


> U kom smislu? Šta to uopšte znači? Kako se ta "čistoća" meri?



Mjeri se po tome koliko je narječje dosljedno jeziku.


----------



## Saimdusan

thegreathoo said:


> Mjeri se po tome koliko je narječje dosljedno jeziku.



To ništa ne znači. Narečje *jeste *jezik.


----------



## thegreathoo

Saimdusan said:


> To ništa ne znači. Narečje *jeste *jezik.



Mjeri se po tome koliko je dijalekt dosljedan jeziku.


----------



## Daniel.N

Милан said:


> Vukova, da se Vuk rodio na torlačkom prostoru sad bismo mi tako i govorili, u standardnom jeziku.



Pa zapravo se u Srbiji ne govori (ni standardno) kako je govorio Vuk St. Karadžić — on bi rekao _dobrijeh_ a ne _dobrih_ i sl., bio je striktni ijekavac itd.



ilocas2 said:


> Ja sam mislio da taj dijalekt je bio izabran zbog položaja, jer je najviše u sredini celog prostora. Takođe zauzima najveću površinu.



Ne, jer nije bitan prostor nego broj govornika.



thegreathoo said:


> Nemoj molim te!  Da sutra Dalmacija ili jugoistočna Srbija postanu države, standard bi bili čakavica i kosovsko-resavsko narječje.  Standardni jezik i službeni jezik su braća blizanci, u službi politike.



Ne bi, jer većina Dalmatinaca danas ne govori čakavski, ono u pjesmama TBF nije čakavski uopće.

Nemojte podcjenjivati snagu tradicije, u Hrvatskoj je još uvijek pravilo mnogo toga što je odredio Vuk, iako se svi zaklinju da s Vukovim jezikom nemaju veze (i što ogromna većina ljudi govori drugačije).

Inače, nema smisla govoriti o tome da je "dijalekt doslijedan jeziku". To je jako teško izmjeriti, osim toga, ovi dijalekti koji se tradicionalno crtaju su daleko od homogenih cjelina...


----------



## Saimdusan

thegreathoo said:


> Mjeri se po tome koliko je dijalekt dosljedan jeziku.



Ајде да поновим - дијалекти јесу језик. Нема разлике између појмова _дијалекат_, _језик _и _наречје_. Могао би и да питаш која је животињска врста доследна роду/породици/племену, уопште нема смисла.

Дијалекат/наречје - скуп међусобно сродних говора.
Језик - скуп међусобно сродних дијалеката/наречја.
Породица - скуп међусобно сродних језика.

Нема више.


----------



## Daniel.N

Saimdusan said:


> Ајде да поновим - дијалекти јесу језик. Нема разлике између појмова _дијалекат_, _језик _и _наречје_. Могао би и да питаш која је животињска врста доследна роду/породици/племену, уопште нема смисла.
> 
> Дијалекат/наречје - скуп међусобно сродних говора.



I to je vrlo sklisko jer je za mnoge govore jako teško odrediti granicu. Recimo, na Korčuli govore nešto između čakavskog i štokavskog, u Gorskom kotaru nešto vrlo slično govorima u Sloveniji, s druge strane ima govora u Sloveniji koji su mješavina čakavskih i tipično slovenskih, da ne spominjem situaciju u Srbiji, na kraju dobiješ da su svi govori zapravo srodni, sve do Vladivostoka...


----------



## thegreathoo

Daniel.N said:


> I to je vrlo sklisko jer je za mnoge govore jako teško odrediti granicu. Recimo, na Korčuli govore nešto između čakavskog i štokavskog, u Gorskom kotaru nešto vrlo slično govorima u Sloveniji, s druge strane ima govora u Sloveniji koji su mješavina čakavskih i tipično slovenskih, da ne spominjem situaciju u Srbiji, na kraju dobiješ da su svi govori zapravo srodni, sve do Vladivostoka...



Korcula, Dalmacija, Zagreb, Beograd, Vojvodina,  Gorski Kotar, to su regije pune prljavštine, na dinarskim okrajcima pod stranim uticajima.  Ijekavica, štokavica, to je centrala, to je jezik Era, dinarski, erian jezik, govori se Kragujevca do Like preko Dinare.  Ovi ostali samo nabadaju.


----------

